# Furniture shopping??



## Dubry (Apr 11, 2010)

I just recently moved here & need to furnish an apartment. Any suggestions on where to buy good quality furniture for a decent price? Thanks!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Dubry said:


> I just recently moved here & need to furnish an apartment. Any suggestions on where to buy good quality furniture for a decent price? Thanks!


check Home Center (Reef Mall, Mall of Emirates, etc) 
there is IKEA in Festival City
check Dubai Mall, they have couple of nice shops (very reasonable prices), check general directory (furniture or home accessories)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There have been quite a few threads on this topic, so you might want to do a search to get some other ideas.

For nearly new items, it can be worth looking on Dubai Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in Dubai, Classifieds in Dubai with Dubizzle.com classifieds as many people use that to sell on items when they leave. Also supermarket noticeboards can be useful and there are occasional posts in our own classifieds section.

-


----------



## yea1980 (Dec 11, 2008)

Dragon Mart is good and just down the next exit from Mirdif on emirates road heading towards Abu Dhabi. It has styles ranging from Regal...to more modern and you can pick up lamps fixtures etc


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I'd buy hardly used second hand now, it's so cheap in comparison and there's still a load of people leaving.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I recently bought a bedframe in Dubizzle at half the price of what was listed in Ikea. Same thing, one minor scratch, half the price. And didn't have to go all the way to Festival City as the seller was from my neighboorhood too


----------



## Dubry (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks, great idea! Will definately check out. Just looked up Dragonmart on line & looks like a great spot


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

We were looking for a few pieces of good quality furniture last year after arriving back in the middle. Even looked at Dubbizle and the like but most of the time even those prices quite often being unrealistic for what was being offered (IMO).

With regards retail outlets, we generally found everything to be cheap and made of particle board or dear as poison for any quality products. Eventually we found an outlet called "Interiors". They carry good quality, solid products with the price not too bad on the old hip pocket nerve.

We were able to get a very good quality Italian dining setting with matching side boards, hutch and occassional tables from them .... staff are also very helpful with nothing seemingly too much trouble ....

Worked well for us ... all depends what you are after !!!


----------



## Dubry (Apr 11, 2010)

great info, thanks!


----------



## karlzero (Nov 5, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> We were looking for a few pieces of good quality furniture last year after arriving back in the middle. Even looked at Dubbizle and the like but most of the time even those prices quite often being unrealistic for what was being offered (IMO).
> 
> With regards retail outlets, we generally found everything to be cheap and made of particle board or dear as poison for any quality products. Eventually we found an outlet called "Interiors". They carry good quality, solid products with the price not too bad on the old hip pocket nerve.
> 
> ...


as i am in the same process right now, would you please share with us where the "interiors" is located? thank you

we bought few pieces from homecentre as they were having a 25pcent discount, and few stuff from dragonmart.


thank you....


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

For Actual Furniture (tables, chairs, beds, sofas, and some decorations):
Home Centre - Mirdiff Mall has a 25-75% off sale right now; The beds are non-standard size so be careful. 
IKEA - Cheap
United Furniture - Reasonable
Western Furniture - Never made into this store
Q Home Decor - Mad Expensive
PAN Emirates - Cheap (IKEA-like or maybe a step above; a small step)

Home Furnishings (paintings, pictures, linens, statues, etc.)
Homes R Us - Decently priced
Pottery Barn - Don't know as it is not my style
Crate n Barrel - Maybe on the high side pricewise
Q Home Decor - Expensive


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Im in the same process too as well!
A bit worried about it and hope it would be easy enough!


----------

